# round character



## Naimadia

Wie gibt man auf Deutsch die englische Bezeichnung "round character" wieder? Mit "tiefer Charakter"? Oder gibt es einen Fachterminus dafür?
Danke


----------



## gaer

Naimadia said:


> Wie gibt man auf Deutsch die englische Bezeichnung "round character" wieder? Mit "tiefer Charakter"? Oder gibt es einen Fachterminus dafür?
> Danke


What is "round character"? Could you give us some context?

Gaer


----------



## cyanista

> *Round         Character* - a well developed character who         demonstrates varied and sometimes contradictory traits.         Round characters are usually dynamic (change in some way         over the course of a story). Quelle


Ich weiß nicht, ob es eine gängige Übersetzung dafür gibt, ich kenne jedenfalls keine. Man könnte sagen: "ein komplexer, vielseitiger Character" oder "eine subtil gezeichnete, abgerundete Figur". Vielleicht auch lebendig und überzeugend.   Besseres fällt mir nicht ein.


----------



## gaer

cyanista said:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob es eine gängige Übersetzung dafür gibt, ich kenne jedenfalls keine. Man könnte sagen: "ein komplexer, vielseitiger Character" oder "eine subtil gezeichnete, abgerundete Figur". Vielleicht auch lebendig und überzeugend.  Besseres fällt mir nicht ein.


Results 1 - 10 of about 984 for "a round character".
Results 1 - 10 of about 947 for "a fleshed-out character". 
Results 1 - 10 of about 653 for "a cardboard character".
Results 1 - 10 of about 10,300 for "a well-developed character".
Results 1 - 10 of about 19,000 for "a complicated character".
Results 1 - 10 of about 130,000 for "a complex character".

The problem, as I see it, is that "round character" is rather unusual and may not be standard:

"Round Character - a well developed character who demonstrates varied and sometimes contradictory traits. Round characters are usually dynamic (change in some way over the course of a story)."

The problem is that you then have to look up "dynamic character", to compare. 

Gaer


----------



## Voxy

Es gibt im Deutschen den Ausdruck *Das ist eine runde Sache*. Damit
meint man, dass die betreffende Sache in sich stimmig ist. Es gibt keinen 
Fehler, keinen Makel und auch sonst nichts, was man an dieser Sache 
kritisieren könnte. 
Einen _runden Charakter_ gibt es im Deutschen nicht, aber einen 
*stimmigen Charakter*. Man könnte höchstens in einem komödiantischen
Fernseh-Kontext von einem _runden Charakter_ sprechen, dann würde 
man aber höchstwahrscheinlich auf den Körperumfang einer bestimmten Person
anspielen. Ich glaube Schmidt hat Bach mal einen runden Charakter genannt.
Das war irre komisch in diesm Kontext.
Es gibt auch eine *komplette Persönlichkeit*. Im Fußball, 
bzw. allgemein im Sport spricht man von *kompletten Spielern*. Das heißt 
diese Spieler sind ausentwickelt, sie können alles, sie sind komplettiert in ihrer 
Spielanlage. Sie haben den Zustand der Perfektion erreicht.
Ich würde alles in allem also *round character* mit *komplette Persönlichkeit*,
*stimmiger Charakter* oder *entwickelter Charakter* übersetzen.


----------



## Hutschi

Eine kleine Frage: In welchem Kontext wird der Fachterminus gebraucht: Psychologie, Bühne oder in einem anderen Kontext? In welchem dann? 

Grüße von Hutschi


----------



## elroy

Ich kenne den Ausdruck nur von der Literatur.


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:


> Ich kenne den Ausdruck nur von der Literatur.


 
Ich auch. Im Englischunterricht haben wie "round and flat characters" behandelt, aber ich kann mich momentan an keine Übersetzung erinnern. Man kann von einem komplexen und eindimensionalen Charakter (laut Wikipedia) sprechen, aber wir hatten einen anderen Begriff dafür im Englischunterricht. Wenn ich mich wieder daran erinnere, werde ich es euch sagen.


----------



## gaer

Whodunit said:


> Ich auch. Im Englischunterricht haben wie "round and flat characters" behandelt, aber ich kann mich momentan an keine Übersetzung erinnern.


I think such terms will reamin both artificial and limiting unless more people agree to use them in a way that is consistent.

From what I have just read I would say that a "round character", for me, is a character that seems incredibly realisitic, and not many authors have the talent to write about characters in this way.

Most authors either excel at writing great plots or at creating "rich" characters, and it's only when I read a book that combines both that I feel compelled to come back to it, again and again. 


> Man kann von einem komplexen und eindimensionalen Charakter (laut Wikipedia) sprechen, (…)


That's what I would use, in English. A complex vs. a one-dimensional character, or perhaps a "cardboard" character. 

Gaer


----------



## dec-sev

Voxy said:


> Es gibt auch eine *komplette Persönlichkeit*. Im Fußball,
> bzw. allgemein im Sport spricht man von *kompletten Spielern*. Das heißt
> diese Spieler sind ausentwickelt, sie können alles, sie sind komplettiert in ihrer
> Spielanlage. Sie haben den Zustand der Perfektion erreicht.
> .


 Könntest du ein paar Namen geben?


----------



## dec-sev

gaer said:


> The problem is that you then have to look up "dynamic character", to compare.
> 
> Gaer


))
Wenn ich a _complicated _ oder _complex character_ höre, das Erste daran ich denke, ist eine gemilderte Form von _launisch _oder _verwöhnt_.


----------



## gaer

dec-sev said:


> ))
> Wenn ich a _complicated _oder _complex character_ höre, das Erste daran ich denke, ist eine gemilderte Form von _launisch _oder _verwöhnt_.


Hmm. I have a very different idea of what "complicated" and "complex" mean when used to describe people. Perhaps you are carrying over meanings from Russian!


----------



## Voxy

gaer said:


> Hmm. I have a very different idea of what "complicated" and "complex" mean when used to describe people. Perhaps you are carrying over meanings from Russian!


He is partly right. _Ein komplizierter Charakter_ is a difficult
charakter, a little bit spleenish, ecocentric, probably you've got the picture.

Though, a *komplexer character* is something entirely different. _Komplex_ in this context means multi-dimensional. More or less.


----------



## Voxy

dec-sev said:


> Könntest du ein paar Namen geben?



Well, off the top of my head, i'd say, Michael Ballack is a _kompletter Spieler_. He reached perfection in his way to play soccer/football/Fussball. 

By the way, can i say: he gained perfection, that's why he is in German (language) called 
a _ kompletter Spieler_? Does that make more sense, than saying _reached perfection_? 

Good morning anyway


----------



## Hutschi

http://deutschesfachbuch.de/info/de...SSID=sp068a7a680825803be0b4bed99bf3ac8b#word5

Im Zusammenhang mit Literatur gibt es die Bezeichnung "runder Charakter".

Wenn ich es in Englisch richtig verstehe, dann ist es wahrscheinlich die geeignetste Übersetzung. 

Ich denke: es ist ein ausgewogener in sich ruhender Charakter ohne Stacheln und Brüche.

Der Kreis oder die Kugel ist eine Symbolik für Perfektion, rund ist eine Symbolik aber auch für "abgeschliffen", so sind die Kiesel am Strand abgeschliffen. Rund ist nicht genug für perfekt, widerspricht teilweise der Perfektion.

Ein komplexer Charakter ist etwas anderes. Er kann auch rund sein, doch normalerweise sind komplexe Charaktere brüchig, kantig, die Schichten ragen hervor.

Ein "kompletter Charakter" ist eine diffuse Bezeichnung. Bezieht es sich auf die Ausformung? Komplett=fertig? Das bleibt unklar. Der komplette Charakter kann auch schwierig sein. Ein runder ist das normalerweise nicht - zumindest werden die Schwierigkeiten im Laufe der Entwicklung überwunden. 

Bei einem runden Charakter sind die Schichten ausgewogen. Er vereinigt Komplexität, Entwicklung, Ausgewogenheit, Perfektion.

Der Kontext "Literatur" und "Bühne" hilft bei der Suche und Überprüfung.


http://mkregie.twoday.net/topics/Aktuelles/



> Arbeiten wir Feinheiten heraus und geben der Rolle und jedem mit ihr verknüpften Teil (Kostüme, Accsessoires, Maske, etc.) eine Geschichte, kommt am Ende ein runder Charakter dabei heraus, der um ein vielfaches glaubwürdiger wirkt - und nicht zuletzt in dessen Haut ein Darsteller viel überzeugender agieren kann.


 
Vergleiche auch den Begriff: "Eine runde Sache."


----------



## Henryk

Voxy said:


> Well, off the top of my head, i'd say, Michael Ballack is a _kompletter Spieler_. He reached perfection in his way to play soccer/football/Fussball.
> 
> By the way, can i say: he gained perfection, that's why he is in German (language) called
> a _kompletter Spieler_? Does that make more sense, than saying _reached perfection_?
> 
> Good morning anyway


I think "perfection" is the wrong word in this matter since there's still a way to improve for any player. A _kompletter Spieler_ is someone who attained good skills in each discipline.

As to the original question, the only word that occurs to me is "vielschichtiger Charakter".


----------



## Voxy

Hutschi said:


> http://deutschesfachbuch.de/info/de...SSID=sp068a7a680825803be0b4bed99bf3ac8b#word5
> 
> Im Zusammenhang mit Literatur gibt es die Bezeichnung "runder Charakter".
> 
> Wenn ich es in Englisch richtig verstehe, dann ist es wahrscheinlich die geeignetste Übersetzung.
> 
> Ich denke: es ist ein ausgewogener in sich ruhender Charakter ohne Stacheln und Brüche.
> 
> Der Kreis oder die Kugel ist eine Symbolik für Perfektion, rund ist eine Symbolik aber auch für "abgeschliffen", so sind die Kiesel am Strand abgeschliffen. Rund ist nicht genug für perfekt, widerspricht teilweise der Perfektion.
> 
> Ein komplexer Charakter ist etwas anderes. Er kann auch rund sein, doch normalerweise sind komplexe Charaktere brüchig, kantig, die Schichten ragen hervor.
> 
> Ein "kompletter Charakter" ist eine diffuse Bezeichnung. Bezieht es sich auf die Ausformung? Komplett=fertig? Das bleibt unklar. Der komplette Charakter kann auch schwierig sein. Ein runder ist das normalerweise nicht.
> 
> Bei einem runden Charakter sind die Schichten ausgewogen. Er vereinigt Komplexität, Entwicklung, Ausgewogenheit, Perfektion.
> 
> Der Kontext "Literatur" und "Bühne" hilft bei der Suche und Überprüfung.
> 
> 
> http://mkregie.twoday.net/topics/Aktuelles/



Hutschi, vielen Dank für deine wunderbaren Hinweise. Alle Achtung! 
Im Kontext von Theater-Feuilleton und Filmkritik, und hier vor allem bei der 
Beschreibung von Filmrollen (Charaktere), macht der Ausdruck _runder
Charakter_ sehr viel Sinn.

Ein _komplexer Charakter_ ist zunächst einmal ein _vielschichtiger
Charakter_, also einer mit Ecken und Kanten. Man könnte sagen, dass 
ein _komplexer Charakter_ das Gegenteil von einem _runden Charakter_ ist,
obgleich ein runder Charakter durchaus vielschichtig (komplex) sein kann.
In der Drehbuch-Entwicklung (insbesondere der Figurenentwicklung) 
spricht man auch von einer _komplexen (Film-)Figur_.
(Wenn die Figur komplex und vielschichtig genug ist, dann wird sie allmählich 
lebendig. Sie wird mit Leben erfüllt. Und wenn diese (Film-)Figur dann
genügend Glaubwürdigkeit hat, dann ist sie am Ende eine _runde Figur_
(innerhalb des Drehbuches wohlgemerkt).
Dies zum Thema kontextuelle Verwendung von (sprachlichen) Ausdrücken.

Mea culpa. Bei _kompletter Charakter_ muss ich mich eindeutig
korrigieren. Ich glaube _komplett_ als Beschreibung der Eigenschaft(en) einer Person 
funktioniert nur einwandfrei bei dem Ausdruck _kompletter Spieler_. 
Und dort - im Sport-Kontext - ist kompletter Spieler fast zu einem 
geflügelten Wort geworden.


----------



## Voxy

Henryk said:


> I think "perfection" is the wrong word in this matter since there's still a way to improve for any player. A _kompletter Spieler_ is someone who attained good skills in each discipline.
> 
> As to the original question, the only word that occurs to me is "vielschichtiger Charakter".



*komplett* implies *Perfection*. Though, anyway,  i think it is definitely not too far fetched, to describe a person, who is referred to as a 
_kompletter Spieler_, as someone who attained perfection (in his/her 
particular field). 

Of course in reality there is no such thing like _kompletter Spieler_. 
Everyone can probably improve his/her skills in his/her very own field. 
Granted, we are talking about a saying. 

Maybe the original poster should give some more context regarding
the phrase in question.


----------



## Henryk

Voxy said:


> *komplett* implies *Perfection*. Though, anyway, i think it is definitely not too far fetched, to describe a person, who is referred to as a
> _kompletter Spieler_, as someone who attained perfection (in his/her
> particular field).
> 
> Of course in reality there is no such thing like _kompletter Spieler_.
> Everyone can probably improve his/her skills in his/her very own field.
> Granted, we are talking about a saying.


The expression "kompletter Spieler" is used to describe players who have attained a certain (sufficient) level in each "discipline", it's not necessarily to do with perfection. You're likely to hear sentences like: "Und er ist bereits ein kompletter Spieler", that doesn't mean he's attained perfection at all since it's most often told about young players.

To stick to Ballack, he wasn't considered to be "komplett" for quite a long time due to his weakness in challenges and his lack of leader abilities as many reporters and commentators preached.

Though, I think we're drifting too far away from the original topic.


----------



## Whodunit

gaer said:


> From what I have just read I would say that a "round character", for me, is a character that seems incredibly realisitic, and not many authors have the talent to write about characters in this way.


 
Yes, a "round character" could be the protagonist (and maybe the antagonist too), mostly in short stories.

A "flat character" could play a minor role (Nebenrolle), I think.


----------



## Hutschi

> Ich denke: es ist ein ausgewogener in sich ruhender Charakter ohne Stacheln und Brüche.


 
Ich muss mich hier (vielleicht) korrigieren.

Wenn man "round character" in der Bedeutung verwendet: ein gut und angemessen, reich beschriebener Charakter, der für den Zweck als Protagonist gut geeignet ist, dann kann er auch "Stacheln" und "Ecken" haben. Es kommt dann darauf an, in reich, vielschichtig, angemessen zu beschreiben. Dann bezöge sich der Begriff eher auf die Schreibweise bzw. Darstellung, als auf die Charaktereigenschaften. Das kann nur aus dem Kontext entschieden werden,


----------



## Voxy

Henryk said:


> The expression "kompletter Spieler" is used to describe players who have attained a certain (sufficient) level in each "discipline", it's not necessarily to do with perfection.
> ...


Who says so? I think the expression "kompletter Spieler" offers a lot of 
room for interpretation, chiefly in sports. Well, having achieved perfection
is one of them amongst others. 



Henryk said:


> ...
> Though, I think we're drifting too far away from the original topic.


Yes indeed.


----------



## Voxy

> Ein komplexer Charakter ist zunächst einmal ein vielschichtiger
> Charakter, also einer mit Ecken und Kanten. Man könnte sagen, dass
> ein komplexer Charakter das Gegenteil von einem runden Charakter ist,
> obgleich ein runder Charakter durchaus vielschichtig (komplex) sein kann.
> In der Drehbuch-Entwicklung (insbesondere der Figurenentwicklung)
> spricht man auch von einer komplexen (Film-)Figur.
> (Wenn die Figur komplex und vielschichtig genug ist, dann wird sie allmählich
> lebendig. Sie wird mit Leben erfüllt. Und wenn diese (Film-)Figur dann
> genügend Glaubwürdigkeit hat, dann ist sie am Ende eine runde Figur
> (innerhalb des Drehbuches wohlgemerkt).







Hutschi said:


> Ich muss mich hier (vielleicht) korrigieren.
> 
> Wenn man "round character" in der Bedeutung verwendet: ein gut und angemessen, reich beschriebener Charakter, der für den Zweck als Protagonist gut geeignet ist, dann kann er auch "Stacheln" und "Ecken" haben. Es kommt dann darauf an, in reich, vielschichtig, angemessen zu beschreiben. Dann bezöge sich der Begriff eher auf die Schreibweise bzw. Darstellung, als auf die Charaktereigenschaften. Das kann nur aus dem Kontext entschieden werden,


----------



## gaer

Voxy said:


> He is partly right. _Ein komplizierter Charakter_ is a difficult
> charakter, a little bit spleenish, ecocentric, probably you've got the picture.
> 
> Though, a *komplexer character* is something entirely different. _Komplex_ in this context means multi-dimensional. More or less.


I don't think the meaning is the same in German and English for "complicated/kompliziert".

As for "spleenish", "ecocentric", you are using made-up words. What do you mean there? 

Gaer

_Gaer_


----------



## Voxy

Hi gear,



gaer said:


> I don't think the meaning is the same in German and English for "complicated/kompliziert".
> _Gaer_


Hm. Maybe. Though i was under the impression, that there is hardly
a difference in meaning (in either language). If a given character is, 
say, a complicated character, than this particular character is difficult 
to deal with. Doesn't that make sense?
He almost always throw a monkey-wrench into any given situation. 
He produces conflict all the time, his mere presence creates
tension. He is not an easy person. No?
Well, substitute _complicated_ with _difficult_ and you get a good 
approach to the German meaning of _kompliziert_ as in 
_komplizierter Character_. 



gaer said:


> As for "spleenish", "ecocentric", you are using made-up words. What do you mean there?
> Gaer
> _Gaer_


Well, probably you know the TV-Show *Monk*. Monk (also known as Tony 
Shaloub) is the main character in that particular show. He is a good guy,
but he got plenty flaws of all sorts of. He screams, when someone else
even tries to touch him. He just can't live with (daily) chaos, so he is 
somewhat urged to rearrange things all the time long, day in and day out. 
This is what i call a *spleen*. Hence, i'd call that particular character spleenish. 
Doesn't that make sense?

EDIT: As for _ecocentric_, well, sorry for confusion, i meant _egocentric_.
(_Pump the dumb misspell to dump_. That one sounds pretty good in my ears,
but it is probably a linguistic disaster, not to say catastrophy. )

warmly


----------



## gaer

Voxy said:


> Hi gear,
> Hm. Maybe. Though i was under the impression, that there is hardly
> a difference in meaning (in either language). If a given character is,
> say, a complicated character, than this particular character is difficult
> to deal with. Doesn't that make sense?


No. It does not make sense to me at all, but perhaps other people would agree. Many people who have known me well have said that I am "intelligent and complicated". I don't think they meant this as a criticism.

From MW

complicated 

1 : consisting of parts intricately combined <a complicated recipe>
2 : difficult to analyze, understand, or explain <a complicated issue>

If someone is easy to analyze, understand, or explain, what does that mean? A better person? Or perhaps a person who is easily understood because there is not much to understand?


> He almost always throws a monkey-wrench into any given situation.
> He produces conflict all the time, his mere presence creates
> tension. He is not an easy person. No?


I can think of many adjectives to describe such a person. "Complicated" is not a word I would ever use. I would use: 
neurotic, argumentative, moody, childish, hard-to-get-along-with, egotistical, rigid, "an emotional child", etc.


> Well, substitute _complicated_ with _difficult_ and you get a good
> approach to the German meaning of _kompliziert_ as in
> _komplizierter Character_.


That's why I think it is a trap to use the German and English words interchangeably! 


> Well, probably you know the TV-Show *Monk*. Monk (also known as Tony
> Shaloub) is the main character in that particular show.


He is obsessive-compulsive. He has a psychological problem that is not the least bit funny in real life. I see nothing at all in common with his problems and being a "complicated person". It might be best to think of "complex" or "many-sided", in English.


> This is what i call a *spleen*. Hence, i'd call that particular character spleenish.
> Doesn't that make sense?


I'm sorry. It makes no sense at all to me. Please express your thought in German, then I think I will understand your point. 

Gaer


----------



## Whodunit

According to my dictionary, the correct word for "kompliziert" in connection to someone's character is "complex" in English. MW also suggests "knotty," which I have never heard in this situation, though.


----------



## gaer

Whodunit said:


> According to my dictionary, the correct word for "kompliziert" in connection to someone's character is "complex" in English. MW also suggests "knotty," which I have never heard in this situation, though.


The word "knotty" is given as a synonym, but it would not be used figuratively for "character".


----------



## Acrolect

> Many people who have known me well have said that I am "intelligent and complicated". I don't think they meant this as a criticism.


 
I talked about the differerence between _complex_ and _complicated_ in connection with _character/personality_ with English native speakers. They told me that both mean _multi-dimensional_ or _multi-faceted_, but that while _complex_ has positive connotations (someone has a wide range of interests and talents), _complicated_ is normally treated as negative (someone's views, preferences, behaviour, etc. are incoherent and unpredictable so that they are difficult to get along with). 



> If someone is easy to analyze, understand, or explain, what does that mean? A better person? Or perhaps a person who is easily understood because there is not much to understand?


 
You transfer the argument to a general ethical level. But language use is more concerned with the individual's perception of the world. If I find something or someone to cover many different dimensions so that dealing with them is an interesting challenge, then I will interpret this as a positive feature. In this case, I will not use _complicated_, but rather an adjective such as _complex _(as opposed to the negative _simple_). If I, on the other hand, consider something or someone to be too complex to comprehend, then I will interpret this as a negative feature, and in this case I'd use _complicated_ (or preferably another adjective, e.g. _moody_) (as opposed to attributes such as _easy to get along with_). Neither has anything to do with being a more or less valuable human being on a general ethical plane.

So even if English does not use _complicated_ as often as German uses _kompliziert_ in connection with people's characters, I would probably not interpret _intelligent and complicated_ as a straightforward compliment.

BTW, the problem with _complicated character_ is also that _character_ might mean something like 'personality', but also a figure appearing in a work of fiction (narrative, drama). In the literary sense, the complexity of the character is not assessed on the level of the represented world, but on the level of the representation. So a simple-minded character might be complicated, posing a challenge for interpretations.


----------



## Voxy

gaer said:


> (...)
> I'm sorry. It makes no sense at all to me. Please express your thought in German, then I think I will understand your point.
> Gaer



Let us try to solve it in English. I've got the hunch, that it wouldn't change
anything at all, if i switch to my native language.

I post, what http://dictionary.reference.com/ has to
tell us.  Also i learned that *spleen* is not that unusual
in English regarding some trusted people i know. 




> 11 results for: spleen
> [ Nearby Entries ]
> View results from: Dictionary | Thesaurus | Encyclopedia | All Reference | the Web
> 
> Dictionary.com Unabridged (v 1.1) - Cite This Source
> spleen      [spleen] Pronunciation Key - Show IPA Pronunciation
> –noun
> 1.	a highly vascular, glandular, ductless organ, situated in humans at the cardiac end of the stomach, serving chiefly in the formation of mature lymphocytes, in the destruction of worn-out red blood cells, and as a reservoir for blood.
> 2.	Obsolete. this organ conceived of as the seat of spirit and courage or of such emotions as mirth, ill humor, melancholy, etc.
> 3.	ill humor, peevish temper, or spite.
> 4.	Archaic. melancholy.
> 5.	Obsolete. caprice.
> [Origin: 1250–1300; ME < L splén < Gk spln; akin to Skt pl?han, L lién spleen]
> 
> —Related forms
> spleenish, adjective
> (...)


Granted the English meaning of *spleen* is way more negatively flavored than
its German nephew. Though, anyway, it might have  been a trap from the very beginning, 
to use _spleen_ in this Example, because the meaning is way too different from the 
common German usage. Since i have brought up the Word, I have to apologize.


----------



## Voxy

gaer said:


> ...
> 
> That's why I think it is a trap to use the German and English words interchangeably!
> 
> ...
> Gaer



The same with _spleen_, i think.


----------



## gaer

Acrolect said:


> I talked about the differerence between _complex_ and _complicated_ in connection with _character/personality_ with English native speakers. They told me that both mean _multi-dimensional_ or _multi-faceted_, but that while _complex_ has positive connotations (someone has a wide range of interests and talents), _complicated_ is normally treated as negative (someone's views, preferences, behaviour, etc. are incoherent and unpredictable so that they are difficult to get along with).


I just asked my wife what she thinks "complicated" means, and she did perceive a difference.


> You transfer the argument to a general ethical level. But language use is more concerned with the individual's perception of the world. If I find something or someone to cover many different dimensions so that dealing with them is an interesting challenge, then I will interpret this as a positive feature. In this case, I will not use _complicated_, but rather an adjective such as _complex _(as opposed to the negative _simple_). If I, on the other hand, consider something or someone to be too complex to comprehend, then I will interpret this as a negative feature, and in this case I'd use _complicated_ (or preferably another adjective, e.g. _moody_) (as opposed to attributes such as _easy to get along with_).


I would used "moody", "hard to get along with", etc. 


> Neither has anything to do with being a more or less valuable human being on a general ethical plane.
> 
> So even if English does not use _complicated_ as often as German uses _kompliziert_ in connection with people's characters, I would probably not interpret _intelligent and complicated_ as a straightforward compliment.


Well, I hope the people I remember as having said I am "complicated" meant "complex". I would hate to think that they mean I am "incoherent".


----------



## Voxy

gaer said:


> ...
> 
> Well, I hope the people I remember as having said I am "complicated" meant "complex". I would hate to think that they mean I am "incoherent".


Well, is there an English proverb, that translates the German proverb
*Ende gut, alles gut* into something meaningful?


----------

